
Tutorial on building a desktop app with Go and Goey - rwj
https://bitbucket.org/rj/goey/wiki/Tutorial-Hello
======
donatj
I am always happy to see Go UI Toolkits. The lack of full macOS support on
Goey and the decision to target GNUStep instead of Mac Cocoa proper is...
interesting.

I’ll probably stick with Fyne for the time being. It’s fine.

~~~
schoolornot
I don't write in Go but from what I read the language isn't oriented towards
GUI app development.

Can anyone explain why this is the case? Are there any obvious reasons why
Apple and Google haven't adopted it for mobile apps?

~~~
eikenberry
It wasn't originally designed with GUIs in mind but that doesn't necessarily
mean it would be bad at it. Some people don't consider Go well suited for GUI
programming as most of that large GUI platforms are traditional Object
Oriented frameworks that wouldn't work as well with Go.

Google and Apple haven't adopted it as they were already developing
languages/platforms targeting GUI development (Dart/Flutter and Swift
respectively). Also Go is a young language targeting a different niche so
there was nothing pushing it this way.

~~~
joeblubaugh
Go is ten years old - older than Swift, as old as Dart.

I don’t think any of them - maybe Swift - are terribly young at this point.

I also think it’s not quite right to call Swift object-oriented, at least not
any more so than Go.

------
c-smile
AFAIR the name of the project sounds like "non-Jew" in Hebrew and Yiddish, in
derogatory connotation.

Is it just by accident?

~~~
pwdisswordfish2
I reckon it’s a phonetic play on “GUI”?

~~~
jyap
Yeah.

Golang projects like to have a play on words with “go” or just prefixed like
“go-commander”. Such as Hugo static site generator, the mascot gopher, Gorilla
web toolkit...

------
rohan1024
Is it just me or the syntax here resembles that of Flutter's Dart

~~~
rwj
The syntax is definitely Go :)

The approach is a hybrid. The declarative approach with reconcilation (tree
diffing) comes from React. The automatic layout with constraints does come
from Flutter.

~~~
rohan1024
I understand it's Go. Just never thought that Go can also be written that way.

I personally like that kind of syntax for UI development.

------
ausjke
Why not just put html/css inside a go-http-binary and use the browser as the
UI part, that will be 100% portable and browser is universal these days
anyways.

Anyway still fyne looks like another good option

